# Algae Problem? UV Sterilizer?



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

So I have a bit of a problem. My tank is about 4 months old. I had a bad diatom problem, but that all went away. But it seems right after they went away another problem sprung up. My water got really cloudy (like a white cloudy), then it started to turn green. It's been like that for about a month. I've tried a couple of the API "drops" for cloudy water but none of them work. My water tests come out fine. 
So I went to my LFS and they said the only thing that will fix it is a UV Sterilizer. And it was $127! That's more than I paid for my 30-gallon tank!

So I guess my question is, do I really need one of those sterilizers or can I get away with something else? And is there a cheaper place for a sterilizer?
Here are a couple pics of my problem. One is a straight-on view, and the other is looking in from the side. Thank you for any advice!

https://picasaweb.google.com/BMoore09/Misc#5575098842386830354
https://picasaweb.google.com/BMoore09/Misc#5575098843880929122


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

There are cheaper versions out there. In fact E-bay offten has them listed. Do you use carbon in your filter? If not the carbon should help clear out the cloudy water.


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

I do use a carbon filter. No change. And how much should I pay for the UV sterilizer for a 30-gallon if i need one?


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

Woudl this come with all I need? Or would I need other parts?

9 WATT SUBMERSIBLE AQUARIUM UV STERILIZER BUILT IN PUMP - eBay (item 150562553882 end time Feb-19-11 16:46:40 PST)


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

That would be the whole set up, and WOW what a great deal.


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'd be happy to buy it if I knew it would work. I just dont want to spend the money and find out the problem is something else. any other thoughts from looking at my pics?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You could just turn your light out and cover it for 2-3 days. That will usually kill an algae bloom.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You could do one of two things:

1. Do a blackout. Turn off your light and cover the tank with a big industrial garbage bag. This will "starve" the algae and kill it, while not killing your plants or fish. After that, your filter should do the rest. Keep the bag over your tank for 4-7 days to get all of the green water.
2. Buy a UV sterilizer. They are great for green water and when adding new fish to kill microbes and/or parasites in the water.

1 is definitely cheaper than 2, and both are equally effective. However, 2 (the sterilizer) can be used for other applications as well. I keep a 9W Green Machine on hand just in case I need to run it to take care of anything in the future.


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks GTM. Is that ebay link I posted all that I need for the UV Sterilizer? There are many different prices on ebay..i think some seem to come with all you need, some dont. I know J-Pond said it was..I just want to confirm


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

A black out will take car of green water. The pic looks more like a bacterial bloom, it's white and cloudy rather than green, is it green now? A UV Sterilizer could solve your problem, but I really don't think you NEED one. If it's so bad that you cant solve it without then you have more to worry about ie water quality problems.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Stick the corner of a white towel in the water and see if it comes out green.


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

What will that tell me?


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

bmoore09 said:


> What will that tell me?


It will tell you whether you have green algae (towel looks kinda green tint) or a bacterial bloom.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Your tank is unbalanced.UV sterilizer will clear it up,but the bad thing is,when that bulb goes out,you will hafta replace it.They are not cheap as you well know.Proper water care and live plants will help you,and are cheaper,and the fish will appreciate it more.How long has your tank been setup?Bacterial and algal blooms happen when the tank is trying to cycle and the lights are on for long periods at a time.The size of the filter is also key.The bigger the filter the better the water will be.

How often do you do waterchanges?What is your maintenance schedule and whats the size of the tank?This can easily be combatted with a good steady schedule as opposed to getting a sterilizer.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

+1 good advice


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

a blackout is a temporary fix to a permanent problem.

Id get that 9w kit you posted up, I use a 25w UV filter on my 210g tank, its worth every penny and then some for what its done in the short week so far.
it will STOP the algae bloom and it will STOP and KILL any bacteria or parasites in the water as well. Its cheap insurance.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

The question is why there is a bacterial bloom, they are caused by some imbalance in water conditions, which often passes on it's own but if it doesn't then a UV sterilizer might kill the bacteria but the reason the bacteria was there is not going to go away.


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

I do a water change about twice a month (about 25%). I have 0 ammonia and 0 nitrites. The tank has been up about 4 months.


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

a UV would be good but it will only be a part time fix, you will need to find the cause of the problem, if you have the cash spare then I would buy 1 but if not follow the advice on the posts above.


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

I'd do 20%wc everyother day for about a week. You've got nothing to loose and lot's to gain. I'd also look carefully at anything that is "rotting" per se. Do you vacuum gravel with wc? How much algae do you have on the glass?

For what it's worth, I am going to get a UV for my 60g as I set it up. Given how much I've spent so far and the fact that I will be looking at the tank for hours and hours, which is why I bought it, it seems money well spent. In addition, I like for people to come into my den and go "WOW! I want one of those!" Of course most have no idea what it takes to do that. My little 10g does that now and I can't wait to for the 60 to get finished. I expect that'll be six months from now.


----------

